# SawStop Contractor Saw



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

nice. is the side table included or extra?


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Extra.


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats!! I have had mine for a couple of years and LOVE it!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations! BTW, great website. Which do you enjoy more: video making, website design or woodworking? Looks like you do all 3 very well.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

WoodWorking is easily the top !


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not trying to be mean but the price for the 3hp PCS is not that much more. I wish I bit the bullet and got the 3hp PCS to start.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Too high for me and the contractor saw was fine for me.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new saw, Brett. I have the PCS and am very happy with it. Also loved your web site.Hope to see more of your work.

A fellow New Englander
Paul (W. Mass.)


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

That's just the beginning. next you will need 2 HP shop vac and then a remote switch and on and on.. congratulations on the saw.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya the list will go on and on!


----------



## Cascokid (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a very happy 10-fingered owner of a SawStop. Use the override sparingly, but do use it when your rip stock has to be fed in through the shop door on a rainy day.

I know the SawStop guys and can tell you customer service is friendly and knowledgable. The CS guys sit in an office 10' from the CEO, who hears all the stories, good and bad. The company has excellent management and a bright future.


----------



## tblank (Apr 8, 2010)

This is a great idea however the inventor is lobbying congress to pass a law to fit every table saw made or sold in the U.S.A. to be equipped with one. Obviously, finance is a factor with this tool. I don't see someone not opting for one uless he can't afford one. This law if passed will increase the cost of all saws dramatically pushing some out of the arena. Personally, I'd rather leave it up tp individual choice. This can be verified through the "Tools of the Trade" publication which goes further to state the inventor is lawyer and congressional lobbyist by income. I think it is a good idea however I don't want to be railroaded into having one.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Brett, how is the dust collection on this saw?

I do have an idea on how to get one for free! Take a look at my blog.


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

The dust collection is pretty good on the saw. It has a dust shroud under the table gathering the dust to the port. You can hook a 4 in. pipe from your dust collector or you can get the dust control panel and you can hook a shop van on. Im sure it would be even better if you had the overarm dust collector blade guard on it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Congratulations. It's a nice saw.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

You made a great choice hope you like your new saw!

AJ


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats enjoy!


----------

